# Hen or rooster ??



## kaylynn (Jun 24, 2015)

3 months old. Is this a hen or a rooster?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its hard for me to see but it looks like it might have saddle feathers coming in. Compare it to the others, are the feathers in front of the tail different?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Look at the comb, one big row of peas with two well defined smaller rows on each side means cockerel. A smaller single row of peas with the side rows being almost non-existent means pullet.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like a pulley although I'm not sure. Is he/she aggressive?


----------



## chickens4me (Jun 28, 2015)

And it does look like the neck feathers are coming to a pointed end. At first glance it does resemble a pullet, but then you notice the neck feathers, and the hard stare in it's eyes. You have another bird to compare it with? Because I would say cockeral. That happened to me this year at a feedstore. Bought 6 americauna "pullets", and 3 of them are roosters, yuck. They are gonna be soup this fall.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

EE Pullets have pointed hackles as well.


----------

